# 2 Fragen zu einer Backup-Lösung



## Iceman8712 (25. Juli 2005)

Hi Leute

zur 2. frage:
wie ist es möglich ein filesystem zuz erstellen ohne ein betriebssystem zu installieren kann mir jemand helfen meine unschöne lösung wäre CD von Linux einlegen, warten bis das filesystem angelegt ist und wieder CD raus aber geht das nicht einfacher'

zur 1. frage [ERLEDIGT]:
um einen ordner von einem netzwerk PC auf einen lokalen PC zu mounten, nehme ich den mount befehl. nun muss mir der netzwerk PC aber berechtigungen geben, damit ich auf ihn zugreifen kann.... weiss jemand eine lösung?

Fehlermeldung: mount to NFS server '192.168.1.1' failed.

Danke für jede HIlfe

Iceman8712


----------



## deepthroat (25. Juli 2005)

Hi.

Also zu 1.) mußt du natürlich im erstmal einen NFS Server auf dem Remote-PC starten und so konfigurieren, dass der lokale Rechner auch die entsprechenden Verzeichnisse mounten darf.

Siehe NFS-HowTo

(ein paar mehr Details wären sonst ganz hilfreich. Hast du Zugriff auf den Remote-Rechner? Läuft da ein NFS Server, etc. pp)

Zu 2.):  Früher hätte man da wohl eine Bootdiskette genommen, heutzutage wohl eher eine Boot-CD wie z.B. Knoppix, Gnoppix, Morphix oder die Ultimate Boot CD  um ein Dateisystem zu erstellen ohne auf den Rechner was zu installieren.


----------



## generador (25. Juli 2005)

Da du anscheinend ja ein Dateisystem auf den Server erstellen willst (so sehe ich das) logge dich als root ein und gebe cfdisk ein

Das ist so ein ähnliches Programm wie unter Dos und kann auch NTFS erstellen


----------



## Iceman8712 (26. Juli 2005)

@ deepthroat

Danke für deine Antwort! Die Frage 1 ist jetzt erledigt. Ich konnte nicht auf den NFS connecten weil der NFS Dienst nicht gestartet war. Nachher musste ich nur noch den Ordner angeben, welcher per NFS freigegeben werden sollte und dann hats funktioniert.

Das mit der Ultimate Boot CD klingt hervorragend so möchte ich es eigentlich genau. Genau so.Ein formatierter oder neuer Computer der LEER ist und dann nur ein Filesystem erstellen ohne was anders! Ich werde mir das nachher gleich anschauen.


@ generador

Ich kann mich ja nicht einloggen, da nichts auf dem Computer ist, da soll auf einer LEEREN Harddisk nur ein Filesystem drauf... vielleich habe ich meine frage nicht deutlich gestellt... Aber den befhel werde ich mir jedensfalls auch merken, da ich ihn vorher nicht kannte! Vielen Dank auch an dich!


Ich werde mich wieder melden, falls es nicht klappt mit der Ultimate Boot CD, ansonsten erstmal DANKE!!

Iceman8712


----------

